# Latest RERA Rental Index



## Jezza (Jan 11, 2009)

Does anyone know where this is hidden ?

I've looked at the RERA website and googled all over the place and the latest one I could find is dated July 2010.

DEWA dropped me a note indicating they are about to enforce the Housing Fee. Did anyone else in the Marina or elsewhere get this ?


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

I think July 2010 is the latest....


Tried comparing both the list: 

Dubai's RERA Rent Index July 2010 - UAE - ArabianBusiness.com 

gulfnews : Interactive Map: Dubai Rental Index


----------



## saya123 (Dec 11, 2008)

Jezza said:


> Does anyone know where this is hidden ?
> 
> I've looked at the RERA website and googled all over the place and the latest one I could find is dated July 2010.
> 
> DEWA dropped me a note indicating they are about to enforce the Housing Fee. Did anyone else in the Marina or elsewhere get this ?


yup.. got the notice from dewa as well here... did exactly what u did.. looked up for rera rental index the first thing but it was no where to be found.. 

ihavent responded to dewa yet.. have u?


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

I got it too... wondering how long I can sit on it before actually filling it out??


----------



## Khiladi007 (Apr 28, 2011)

The only way to find the Rental Index online is to use the Rental Increase Calculator on the RERA website Rpdubai . ae


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

you can find average rent in dubai 
here:
gulfnews : Dubai leasing guide for Nov-Dec


----------



## Aamer (Oct 13, 2011)

*Dubai Rental Increase Calculator*

Try the Rental Increase calculator from the link below:

:: eServices ::


----------

